# Wordpress hosting - Namecheap or Siteground?



## Fif23 (Mar 8, 2022)

Alright, I opened another small business here that is mainly to do with athletic coaching...
I purchased a domain of my choosing and I need some managed wordpress host for cheap that can handle a simple blog/about us/contact us website with maybe 500 clicks per month.... But that can also grow into adding forums with 500-1500 users.
I already have an email domain I'm paying for via tutanota, so I won't be needing that.

There's Siteground at 14$ a month and Namecheap for 78 a year. Which would you go for and why?
I know they are both trash, but do you think I need more than that for what I am aiming at?

For security/plugins I'll do my research, just need a good starting ground.

Thanks


----------



## dreamingCode (Aug 23, 2022)

Try Siteground it is more expensive than Namecheap, but offers more features, like SuperCacher , Free CDN and Daily backups (namecheap backups: twice per week)


----------



## birdie (Aug 23, 2022)

Dirt cheap, extremely reliable, powerful, unlimited traffic:






						Webhosting Fast and Reliable
					

The quick and cheap way to your own homepage with entry or business packages. Rapid setup and included support




					www.hetzner.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Aug 23, 2022)

Seconded Hetzner. recommended by der8auer who is reliable with endorsements.


----------



## Selaya (Sep 5, 2022)

would recommend hetzner. some/most of the projects im (partially) responsible for are hosted there.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 15, 2022)

Namecheap has worked well for me, especially for lower-cost/smaller clients who don't mind shared hosting. If you need anything, their support is usually adequate. Their cPanel setup/permissions are usually sufficient for general needs such as WordPress hosting, PHP version selection, basic database management, and so on.

They do have some downtime, but if you or your client are panicking, you can check namecheap.com/status-updates/ to see if anything has changed. Alternatively, as previously stated, contact their support team for additional information/assistance.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2022)

Hetzner is alright for low-priority projects that are cost sensitive. For our servers it's the biggest source of bad traffic (bots, hacking, scraping, etc) on the Internet


----------



## Selaya (Sep 15, 2022)

i mean ... cheap servers/services tend to attract the unsavory crowd asw, they're trying to nickel & dime their way just as well soxd


----------



## leeamtheone (Nov 1, 2022)

As long as your needs are basic, SiteGround still gets the job done. I’d even say that it gets it done very well. The problem is that it used to be a service that could do it all, and suddenly offering less is always an ominous sign. Also, if you're getting Siteground, just know that it cost more to renew a domain than registering a new one. So it's better to choose the longest term possible upfront. 

I've used Namecheap as well but I bear a grudge against them as you can't have emails when buying the domain. You don't have email hosting, you need to pay per email. Otherwise, they offer a good service at affordable prices. Customer support was helpful as well.


----------

